# Hot Italian Sausage



## DanMcG (Dec 17, 2017)

For about six months I've been tinkering with this Italian sausage recipe and thought I'd pass it on if anyone is interested.
It's on the hot side, and a lot different then my goto Hot Italian sausage of BP fennel and garlic.


*New Hot Italian Sausage *
Grams
pork             1000.0
salt                  15.0
black pepper       4.0
fennel cracked     4.0
fennel whole        1.0
garlic                   5.0
hot pepper flakes  5.0
cayenne               4.0
ground anise         1.0
caraway                0.7
coriander              1.0
accent (tsp)             ¾
water                   85.0


I must be getting old, but I can't figure out the posting pic's thing.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks Dan...  I'm gonna do it...  How long should it sit in the refer to bloom...  I'm wondering about the heat from the pepper flakes mingling well...


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 17, 2017)

Hey Dave. I always go at least 24 hours, even then the spices are pretty intense. I typically refrig 36-48 then freeze and it has a much more matured flavor when cooked.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks...  I've noticed the pepper flakes take a Looooong time to mingle..  Kind of makes for a unique flavor blend..  one bite warm, bite #2 HOT...  I'm getting to like it like that..  I don't think most folks like that...


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks good!  Have you noticed how variable the store-bought "Italian seasoning" can be? Some of them like Panzey's are heavy on the fennel, and others are heavy on the oregano.

Someone once told me, "I hate Italian food. There are only so many ways you can cook ground beef, onion and tomato." Their loss.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2017)

They sure look good!
Hot Italian sausage is our favorite sausage & the one we make the most of.
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks good, Dan! Hot Italian is also what I make the most (maybe because its the Mrs’ favorite). Hot enough to make your scalp sweat and if I tried a different recipe I’d be in trouble....


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 17, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> Hot Italian is also what I make the most (maybe because its the Mrs’ favorite). Hot enough to make your scalp sweat and if I tried a different recipe I’d be in trouble....



LOL that's the boat I'm in too!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 17, 2017)

Dan, Nice job on the sausage, I love my sausage on the hot side !


----------



## CarolinaQue (Dec 17, 2017)

They look great!  I've been making my own sausage for a bit now and have gained so much from this forum. 

I have a question. It looks like you stuffed those pretty tight. I do the same myself. But when I cook them I always get some meet squeezing out from the ends or sometimes the casing just splits in the middle. What is your method to cook these to prevent that from happening?


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 18, 2017)

I stuff them a little loose, then when I link them i'll spin them up till the link is firm. It could be 5, 10, 20 rolls till the link is tight. I also refrigerate  them for at least 24-48 hours so the linked ends dry, that keeps the meat in the casing when cooking. splitting could be over stuffing. As far as cooking, anyway works, except high heat.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 1, 2018)

Recipe looks great! i'm going to give it a try.
How would you compare the heat/flavor to Gianneli Hot Sausge?


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 1, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> How would you compare the heat/flavor to Gianneli Hot Sausge?


Much hotter then Gianelli's and better tasting. :DMy wife doesn't care for Gianelli but love this. 
let me know what ya think of it... It does mellow out some over time and freezing.

Funny, I also have a ace 350..


----------



## dward51 (Jan 1, 2018)

It's got anise in it, so it should be an excellent Italian sausage.  I see that left out of so many recipes and IMO it is an important part of the flavor.  Saving this one to the recipe box!!!!  Thanks


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 1, 2018)

Good. I'm going to try this soon.

I have the Ace-350 and the At-Pro.

Where do you hunt?


----------



## palladini (Jan 7, 2018)

I too have made a Lot of Italian Sausages.  Nothing better on Bun after they have been BBQed


----------



## ddufore (Jan 8, 2018)

I made this today after reading your post. Didn't have the accent so I left it out. Kept mine bulk. Had to try it. Very tasty, can't wait to sample again after two days in the fridge. Good job.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 8, 2018)

dward51 said:


> It's got anise in it, so it should be an excellent Italian sausage.  I see that left out of so many recipes and IMO it is an important part of the flavor.  Saving this one to the recipe box!!!!  Thanks


I agree on the Anise.


----------



## bobrap (Jan 11, 2018)

Gonna try this over the weekend.  Don't have/use Accent.  What's the purpose of it and is there something I can sub?  Also, what's the reason for cracked fennel and whole fennel?  Thanks, looking forward to this!


----------



## ddufore (Jan 11, 2018)

Accent is the trade name for MSG. It is a flavor enhancer. I left it out because I didn’t have it and the sausage was great. If I had it I would have put it in. As for the fennel, I would say more fennel more flavor. Very good sausage. I have the recipe in my folder. It’s a keeper.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 11, 2018)

bobrap said:


> Gonna try this over the weekend.  Don't have/use Accent.  What's the purpose of it and is there something I can sub?  Also, what's the reason for cracked fennel and whole fennel?  Thanks, looking forward to this!




Like ddufore said, the accent it a flavor enhancer and since I was trying to kick this recipe up a notch I added it. I rarely use it, but I have no fear of it, it's in many commercial products. If you don't have it don't use it, I can't say it makes a difference, I'd have to do a side by side taste test for that.

The two fennels is mainly because I love fennel, The cracked is for general flavor and the whole is to get a good hit of fennel every once in a while. there's no reason you couldn't just use the cracked.
Please let me know how you like it bobrap.


----------



## bobrap (Jan 11, 2018)

I don't have a problem with Accent/Msg either.  I do eat Chinese :).  Since I don't have Accent I wondered if there was something similar that I might have.  I'm a fennel lover too.  I have whole and ground.  You think the same amount of ground as cracked would work?


----------



## ddufore (Jan 11, 2018)

I didn't have cracked fennel either so I cracked some in my spice grinder only it ended up being cracked real good if you know what I mean. Ground fennel in place of cracked will work IMHO.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 11, 2018)

I’ve never used Accent. I don’t get the Fennel/cracked Fennel, either. Whole seeds in ours.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 11, 2018)

Gonna try this out tomorrow .  Brats , Polish , breakfast sausage I get good reviews on . Italian ,, I just can't seem to get it right . 
This sounds like a good one . Do a batch as shown , and one without the pepper .


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 12, 2018)

One tip I'll share is to always toast your whole fennel and anise seeds in a pan over med. heat. This REALLY brings the spices to life! Warms up the oils and brigs them out to the surface where they can really mix into the sausage. Old School Italian trick.,,,try it and you will like it.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 12, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> One tip I'll share is to always toast your whole fennel and anise seeds in a pan over med. heat. This REALLY brings the spices to life! Warms up the oils and brigs them out to the surface where they can really mix into the sausage. Old School Italian trick.,,,try it and you will like it.



Great tip and it does make a difference.

Just don't "over" toast them like I did one time.  Got distracted on a phone call.  I was standing there moving the fennel and anise around and just not paying attention as to how "toasted" it was becoming. Oh brother that was a potent acrid smell.....  Tossed them and toasted another batch.  If you go too far, you will know it.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 13, 2018)

Dan , thanks a bunch . Did a batch as posted , and did one with no hot pepper . Fry test was perfect flavor for what I like .


----------



## bobrap (Jan 13, 2018)

Just wondering how long you guys let the meat sit in the fridge before stuffing.  I was going for 48 hrs and stuff today. but, something came up.  Think any problem if I put i off til tomorrow? Thanks, looking forward to this (as are a few buds :))


----------



## oberst (Jan 13, 2018)

If I wanted a spicy but not hot Italian should I cut the cayenne in half?  Just guessing.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2018)

Opinions will vary, but It totally depends on how hot the cayenne runs. My home grown cayenne runs very hot so I adjust the amounts accordingly.

If the cayenne is light in color and not a dark red, the processor ground the seeds with the skins. That will make the cayenne powder hotter than normal. For a milder cayenne, what you want is a dark powder, which is just the skins and no seeds.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 13, 2018)

bobrap said:


> Just wondering how long you guys let the meat sit in the fridge before stuffing.  I was going for 48 hrs and stuff today. but, something came up.  Think any problem if I put i off til tomorrow? Thanks, looking forward to this (as are a few buds :))


I usually just go overnight, but it shouldn't make much difference, especially if you're using a cure. You will probably need to add a little water and re-mix because it will stiffen up a bit...


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 13, 2018)

I  grind, mix, stuff and then refrig for a day, sometimes two then freeze...No particular reason it's just the way I do it.


----------



## bobrap (Jan 13, 2018)

I normally do the same, Dan.  Just worrying a little about the third day since I'm not using any cure.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 13, 2018)

I ground yesterday , then fridge over night . Stuffed today  ,  and back in fridge for the night .


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2018)

ddufore said:


> I didn't have cracked fennel either so I cracked some in my spice grinder only it ended up being cracked real good if you know what I mean. Ground fennel in place of cracked will work IMHO.



I do the same thing. You get a more subtle and dispersed fennel taste throughout the link. This is a great idea for those that do not like the strong taste of fennel and anise, but still like Italian sausages. Another reason why I love making my own!


----------



## ddufore (Jan 14, 2018)

I still used the whole fennel in addition to the seed I cracked/ground.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 14, 2018)

bobrap said:


> I normally do the same, Dan.  Just worrying a little about the third day since I'm not using any cure.


Three days in the fridge shouldn't be dangerous.


----------



## oberst (Jan 15, 2018)

That’s some handy insight into determining relative cayenne heat by color indaswamp!.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 15, 2018)

oberst said:


> If I wanted a spicy but not hot Italian should I cut the cayenne in half?  Just guessing.


I left out the cayenne , but used the flake . So I would say cut back or leave it out . I did a batch with no pepper . It's awesome .


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2018)

oberst said:


> That’s some handy insight into determining relative cayenne heat by color indaswamp!.



Pulling out ingredients to make a batch of Jalapeno and chedder smoked goose and pork sausage and thought to snap a pic. for you:








Company processed cayenne (milder) on the left, Home grown ground (hotter; with seeds) on the right. Lighter the color, hotter it is....


----------



## bobrap (Jan 18, 2018)

Did this over the last weekend and came out pretty good.  Never used anise before and thought the fennel was a bit low. so...added my normal amount of fennel seed and the anise.  Don't think I'll do that again with the same quantities :oops:.  Glad I like fennel/licorice.  Used 32-35mm casings and they came out looking like kielbasi!  What size casings do you guys use for Italian?  Thought about getting some 29-32mm from Syracuse casing but worry they might be to thin/small.  Thanks.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 18, 2018)

I like the 29-32's as there are a little more bun size. The sausage in the original post were 32-35's cause I was out of the smaller ones.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 18, 2018)

Also might depend on what brand casings you have . I bought a cheaper home pack that said 32 / 35 , but odd size and length in the bag . Some are close to 40 . I just pick thru them .


----------



## bobrap (Jan 18, 2018)

danmcg said:


> I like the 29-32's as there are a little more bun size. The sausage in the original post were 32-35's cause I was out of the smaller ones.



I guess I'll order the smaller casings.  I have some of their 28+ sheep casings that I tried for some brats.  Some folks thought them to be too "skinny".


----------

